# [SOLVED] Load Tray 1 A4 Paper



## mullivar (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a HP Laserjet 4000N giving me the "load tray 1 a4 paper" error message. It started occuring when i used tray 1 and then went back to not using tray 1 but wanting to use tray 2.ps it is only a 2 tray printer.

I have found a temporary fix. 1 is to just push the green light twice and then it prints the page. but that gets annoying. The other is to take the tray out, print a test page, then when it gives me the error message, i push the tray back in and it will start printing and will not give me the error msg again until another day or two. then it will randomly start occuring.

I've got another printer the same and have tested that tray in this printer but still get the same error msg, so it not a faulty tray. I've used compressed air to clean the dust out. I've had the issue for 2 weeks now, and cant figure out a solution. 
My latest theory is a part is faulty, mabye the page sensor. Not sure how to go about trying to replace this part or if this is right.

Anyone else have any other ideas that i might not have tried?


----------



## mullivar (Sep 11, 2009)

Well it seems to just be working ok now. No problems in the last week. So not actually sure on the cause of the problem, but hopefulyl it doesn't come up again.


----------

